# Great Ride



## GBNorman (Aug 20, 2018)

Aboard OBB IC513 Salzburg to Graz.

This is a beautiful ride up the Salzach River; not unlike the Glenwood Canyon on the Zephyr.

Train is spotless and most know European windows are really big.

If anyone has occasion to come over here, don't miss this one.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Aug 20, 2018)

Glad you are enjoying European train trips. My wife and I rode the *Semmeringbahn *between Vienna and Ljubljana last year on an ÖBB IC train. A spectacular ride listed as a UNESCO World Heritage.


----------



## GBNorman (Aug 20, 2018)

In twenty five minutes, I'll be on Railjet 372 to Prague which goes over Semmering. I'be getting off at Vienna Miedling and then on Railjet to Salzburg.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 20, 2018)

Pictures. Pictures!


----------



## seat38a (Aug 20, 2018)

VentureForth said:


> Pictures. Pictures!


Yes please! I'll be in Austria this winter riding their trains.


----------



## GBNorman (Aug 21, 2018)

VentureForth said:


> Pictures. Pictures!


Well Venture, I'm not to much on this "pitcher takin'" stuff. Maybe a Moderator will see this and figure how to "right them up".
1) Engine run-around at Bischofen, change direction of travel. Another change of direction at Sankt Mikal and connect with train from Linz.

2) I don't think this would stand Stateside, but how else to hook up a link and pin.

3) At Graz; 260 steps to the top - and at age 77, I walked it. Into cheap to pay the 1,60 to ride the elevator; not too cheap to have a $31,00 Lunch (excellent Pork Medallion plate; first glass Gruner Veltliner, second a White nice and crisp indigenous to Southeast Austria) at a restaurant up there.

(photos properly aligned by Desert Flyer appear below)


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 21, 2018)

Those are great!


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 21, 2018)

GBNorman said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures. Pictures!
> ...


Those pictures are too big to be displayed upright. You'll have to shrink them down to no more than 2000 pixels in each dimension.


----------



## GBNorman (Aug 21, 2018)

Today I went to Linz, which I think is underrated. It is said in too many tourist books/sites "don't bother with it". But I'm happy I went.

1), 2) The Beautiful Blue (uh, not quite) Danube

3) Cathedral

For rail, I tried out the private train that it is law of the land had to be allowed on OBB rails. I don't if it's cheaper than OBB, but they have bi-level Stadler EMU:

www.westbahn.at

Sorry, no rail photos today; again maybe a Moderator will "right side up" these photos.

(photos properly aligned by Desert Flyer appear below)


----------



## jebr (Aug 21, 2018)

Moved discussion regarding the photo orientation here. (I'm not immediately sure how to flip them.)


----------



## GBNorman (Aug 22, 2018)

From Innsbruck--choice of views

Here's a restaurant to die for.

Here Adlers Hotel, look at the choice of views. And for airfans, it is under LOWI final to RWY 26.

Oh, and the best steak I've had over here on this trip.

(photos below aligned by Desert Flyer)


----------



## AG1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Just turn the phone setting to landscape not portrait and hold the phone horizontal not vertical.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 22, 2018)

Right, if it's in landscape, there shouldn't be any issue.


----------



## desertflyer (Aug 22, 2018)

These pictures are wonderful. I'm not sure why they're not displaying the correct orientation, but here they are upright in the order posted above.


----------



## desertflyer (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## GBNorman (Aug 31, 2018)

Thank you so much, Desert Flyer.

Needless to say, I'm back in the barn Stateside. I want to address here how much Food and Beverage on the OBB has been downgraded with the change of outside contractors that occurred this past April. Here is the new concern's website (enough of it is in English to make out heads or tails).

http://don.at/references/don-denrailjets-der-oebb/]http://don.at/references/don-denrailjets-der-oebb/

Traveling Vienna to Salzburg (my trips over there were all day trips from Salzburg; I'm too old to do the pack up and move on every day as I did during more youthful days) on RailJet, I ordered the Boiled Beef for Dinner. Promise I could have done nicely without. The previous concern, Henry GMBH, I thought served an excellent Veal Medalion plate, but I guess the OBB is taking lessons from Amtrak. Here is that concern's site:

https://www.enjoyhenry.com/en/henry/


----------

